# Letter From US Cellular, Charging for Text & Data usage with Modified Phones



## scabed66 (Oct 1, 2011)

I recieved a letter on Saturday that USCC will start charging me for Text, Data, and Calls if I continue to use modified software on there network. I like having the free will to do what with my phone and whenever I choose to do so without being locked down due to there demands, Im not harming anyone or anything. But why is the question, seems that USCC is spying on us more than usual and making an attempt to stop modifications. I also read if I continue to use "non-authorized software" on my phone I will incur such charges and risk termination with a fee....Really? What do you guys think.


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN (Jul 7, 2011)

scabed66 said:


> I recieved a letter on Saturday that USCC will start charging me for Text, Data, and Calls if I continue to use modified software on there network. I like having the free will to do what with my phone and whenever I choose to do so without being locked down due to there demands, Im not harming anyone or anything. But why is the question, seems that USCC is spying on us more than usual and making an attempt to stop modifications. I also read if I continue to use "non-authorized software" on my phone I will incur such charges and risk termination with a fee....Really? What do you guys think.


Can you elaborate? Don't they already charge you for text, data and calls?


----------



## Mesmerizeuser (Oct 10, 2011)

That's strange, and if true more than a little concerning.

Do you use the "unauthorized software" to force your phone to roam (used to be common in St. Louis before they finally got 3g service here just over a month ago) or tethering? If so then I can almost understand their position since forcing roaming likely costs them money, and since they charge a fee for tethering it's understandable that they would have a problem with someone doing it for free.

If you aren't using your phone for anything nefarious, and they are complaining for simply rooting/roming your phone, then I am going to have a serious problem with them assuming this real and an indication of their attitude towards those who like to tinker around on our Androids. If I ever get a letter like this US Cellular is going to get an ear full, and if they don't play ball, I will happily leave for another carrier.


----------



## mcgleevn (Aug 29, 2011)

scabed66 said:


> I recieved a letter on Saturday that USCC will start charging me for Text, Data, and Calls if I continue to use modified software on there network. I like having the free will to do what with my phone and whenever I choose to do so without being locked down due to there demands, Im not harming anyone or anything. But why is the question, seems that USCC is spying on us more than usual and making an attempt to stop modifications. I also read if I continue to use "non-authorized software" on my phone I will incur such charges and risk termination with a fee....Really? What do you guys think.


So are you using tether and/or force roaming?

Sincerely, concerned mez user


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Please post the email/letter. I'm interested in what it says verbatim.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

no kidding. if you have been doing the tethering, and/or force roaming i can understand this but if not then all i can say is let them give me a reason to go to VZW and get me a Galaxy Nexus. according to supercurio's voodoo CarrierIQ detector app, it doesn't detect Carrier IQ on my Mes, but i believe the app is still a work in progress so it could be wrong. i have been satisfied with USCC, but if they start doing this stuff to it's android customers, that alone could be a deal breaker for me


----------



## Nrod0784 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sign me up on the concerned side.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## gr4ybu5h (Aug 5, 2011)

On uscc's facebook page, they said they do the carrier iq... But that is interesting that they would have a problem with us modifying our phones


----------



## droidroidz (Sep 2, 2011)

gr4ybu5h said:


> On uscc's facebook page, they said they do the carrier iq... But that is interesting that they would have a problem with us modifying our phones


i read they do not use iq...ive had my mez modded since day i got it over a year now...you must be doing something awry


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

i personally have been following verizons auction purchase of 700mhz block C network purchase for 4.7 billion. i know we are speaking primarily about our carrier. but if one wants to read some pretty interesting articles , its all over the net... mainly how how this relates to the FCC, verizon, and of course google. on one hand its not illegal to root a device, or run apps that are not condoned by your carrier. it appears that if a provider deems it non secure, or that you might in fact be creating exploits in there network they can hold you accountable for violating the terms of reasonable service contract... at any rate one can see how this is and will continue to be the word game "reasonable service" lots of room for argument there.

also i might add that the whole tethering service is a joke. its a bit like blackmail, extortion. suppose you buy a new handset, it has a service such as soft ap. i used mine. i mean why not right? its on the phone, they never said i couldnt use it, so i use it. i havent been sent a letter yet, and i mean yet. so i use a service (awesome) then i get a letter (not awesome) the letter states that i have to pay extra to use it. so they take the service away by disabling the service... the only way i can get it back is if i pay extra! verizon is noted for doing this. so they break your phone, or make it less valuable! the only way to make your phone work as it did out of the box is if you pay x-tra.


----------



## nickrl (Oct 1, 2011)

Im a manager with uscc... this doesnt sound right. first of all, no we dont use carrier iq. that doesnt mean that there arent other things doing the same thing though. second... as of this moment there is no way for uscc to know if you are on a rooted device unless you send it in for repair without unrooting first, nor can they see if you are tethering your device either. All they see is that you are incurring data and thats it. This letter is by far the strangest thing i have ever heard from coming from uscc... if in fact its the real deal (not saying your a liar OP). its just that I've been with this company for a long time, personally have a rooted phone and tether myself without paying the fee. Nor has there been any memos that a letter like this is being sent out ( it would have showed up that such a thing was happening so that associates know about it and are able to fully explain to customers) I can assure you something like this would be sent out to masses if they could see these types of modifications on your device... which they cannot.

EDIT:Made a phone call to someone who would be in the know and higher up the chain than I, she also said that doesnt sound right and that somethign like this would be a mass mailer to any offenders, and there would be a internal memo, which again there is not. Also again... uscc cannot... i repeat... cannot tell what software you are using on the mez or how you incur your data. Phones that can update over the air (which the mez obviously cannot) may have the ability to see what software build you are on but not whether or not its rooted... But i can assure you if you are on a plan that includes voice, messaging, and data they will not charge you again for such services. Rooting is not illegal ( see court ruling over jailbreaking iphones). Its your device, do what you want, keep your end of the bargain of the contract you signed. If you root your device you know the trade off is that you no longer have a warranty through uscc on the device. That's that. Please scan and post the letter. It is definately peeked my interest as well as a few others who are baffled by it.

Im gonna go out on a ledge and wonder... have you called tech support with a problem and told them what you have done with your phone maybe not knowing that of course carriers cant offer you support on rooted software? If so i can see getting a letter stating something about losing your warranty etc, or maybe you told the store or customer service you have been tethering without the feature being added to your acount? I can see a letter talking about charges for that as well... but for one to just come out of the blue... cant see it. VERY INTERSTED to read this letter for myself if possible.


----------



## scabed66 (Oct 1, 2011)

I dont force roam or tether and have no need to do so, but I did go into uscc store today to get a otterbox(protective case) but I did odin back to stock and install software back such as facebook and what nots before i did and questioned them about the letter that I was sent, about the use of non-authorized software, and that I will be charge for text,data,and calls if I continue to use unauthorized software. From the response I got back im not the first to complain and the letter is sent out if a phone is sent in and its been deemed rooted or has had previously modified software installed on it such as ROMS as he exclaimed. Ive sent three phones back for replacement one had a faulty headphone jack wich that phone wasnt rooted, and the other two 1 with bad wifi card or chip and the other the loud speaker quit working but both were odin back to 2.2 and the upgraded to 2.3 via the software uprade tool from USCC website. The tech there said its becuase there repair/warranty techs noticed a non-original Software on the phone. Which dont see how they noticed, so I threw my phone kinda across the counter(maybe a little to hard) at him a said look & play with my phone and tell me I have unauthorized software becuase if you say I do Im switching over to another carrier and will refuse to pay my bill and termination fee. He did look and play with my phone and then actually plugged it into a usb on his computer and ran some sorta software which took about five minutes or so and then gave me my phone back. and siad he is clearing my account of the flag and has reinstated my warranty and insured that I would not incur any charges and apologized for the misunderstanding and accusations made in the letter. As for the letter I dont have it anymore the tech kept the letter and wrote on there "Tested and reviewed the customers phone and there is no indication of modified software as claimed in this letter" "Account has been cleared with Managers approval" unfortunatley, I can not get a copy of the letter, since I odin back to stock on my laptop at work before going to USCC and would have wished I read all the post before going, I should have without any excuses to get a copy, but there excuse was they didnt have a copy machine so to speak which is hard to believe. but was insured this letter will be sent to there corp warranty dept. I was also told, before I left by the service tech that It was probably becuase I had too many phone replacements in to short of a time. And or that I did indeed had a "non-uscc" software/rom installed on my phone and it was flagged as a non-authorized phone on the USCC network. Hard to believe. But I left after that just to get out of site before any more questions may have been asked since I played it off. But guys I am still going to try after a few days to see if they can send me a copy of that letter so I can post it on here so you guys can read it and not accuse me of making this stuff up as I have seem to notice. I dont know how they noticed, but now gets me curious and concerned as to how, are they now spying? couldnt be. maybe when I did a *228 and there system is reading my phone information, hard to say. Im about ready to drop uscc being that Im tired of the run around about drop calls and slow 3g speeds which consist of 100kbps or less. Not recieving calls or text. and also being without a signal


----------



## mcgleevn (Aug 29, 2011)

Whew... I'll believe the no carrier IQ bit, not only cuz of nickrl, but because I've been running custom roms on my mez for half a year with no letters or any notification from USCC.

My guess USCC is kickn themselves in the arse for letting you return 3 phones? How did you manage to get 3 phones replaced?

I bricked my first mez after trying to flash some i9000 italian shiz; at first it would boot loop to a "galaxy s i9000" splash screen, but eventually quit showing anything on the phone, so I brought it back to the store and got a replacement. That was like two days after I just purchased a new plan and I was afraid USCC would get my borked phone and discover I was attempting to mod it. Luckily nothing happened and I am currently using my replacement mez, running a custom rom.


----------



## scabed66 (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok here's an update I just got off the phone with the tech Dept and questioned them about a letter I received and first they were like what. After about 3-4 long minutes on hold a different person started exclaiming that yes the letter is sent out if a phone is received not with original software. Which they specified the phone I mentioned above that the loud speaker quit working and mention that the loud speaker was fine and that the wrong /incorrect software was installed. And that's why I received the letter. But I remember like it was yesterday I Odin back to stock 2.2 then used the upgrade tool to get phone to 2.3.4. Then sent the phone back in. But I don't see how I had wrong software installed for the speaker as they say. But be patient I have everybit of intentions to post the lettter as soon as I have them send a copy which they said they will as when they have it on file in the main office.


----------



## nickrl (Oct 1, 2011)

First off i wanna say that I didnt say you were making this stuff up, and second... I was right, you got the letter because you sent in a phone with non original software which led to the result of this letter. I wonder if when you odin'd back to a previous build, you used a pre rooted .tar file which there seems to be a version to coincide with every software release that has come and gone, so you might have very easily odin'd one of phidelts famous files or something to that effect. Bum deal man. On the bright side you now know what prompted the letter and it isnt because of USCC spying on you in anyway. For future reference... if you need to ever send your phone back in and its rooted or been rooted take it into a agent location. They dont send the phones for warranty back to uscc. they send them straight back to the manufacturer. When you root you dont void your manufacturers warranty, you void your device warranty with uscc. I know Samsung and HTC both will still honor they one year manufacturers warranty regardless of whether or not the issue is caused by root access as long as it is within the one year time span.

Regardless, my doubt was with the wording with the letter. If your already on a plan, they cant charge you for extra for voice, messaging, data because of software, so I was curious as to how that was worded.


----------



## scabed66 (Oct 1, 2011)

nickrl said:


> First off i wanna say that I didnt say you were making this stuff up, and second... I was right, you got the letter because you sent in a phone with non original software which led to the result of this letter. I wonder if when you odin'd back to a previous build, you used a pre rooted .tar file which there seems to be a version to coincide with every software release that has come and gone, so you might have very easily odin'd one of phidelts famous files or something to that effect. Bum deal man. On the bright side you now know what prompted the letter and it isnt because of USCC spying on you in anyway. For future reference... if you need to ever send your phone back in and its rooted or been rooted take it into a agent location. They dont send the phones for warranty back to uscc. they send them straight back to the manufacturer. When you root you dont void your manufacturers warranty, you void your device warranty with uscc. I know Samsung and HTC both will still honor they one year manufacturers warranty regardless of whether or not the issue is caused by root access as long as it is within the one year time span.
> 
> Regardless, my doubt was with the wording with the letter. If your already on a plan, they cant charge you for extra for voice, messaging, data because of software, so I was curious as to how that was worded.


I didnt mean to make any implications that I was being made a liar, sorry if i made it sound that way, but I see your point I may have acutally grabbed the wrong file by chance, but I dont see how becuase I have a special folder called Warranty Return with stock 2.2 file and the Samsung/USCC upgrade tool to 2.3. But you maybe right traces may have been left behind and USCC may have just got lucky to catch it. Anyway Im not worried about it anymore since the store tech revised my account and I have warranty still and is not void. As for the letter I call tommorow to see if they recieved it at their main headquarters and get them to send me a copy as the store tech stated they would once i request it and post it so that way everyone can read it.


----------



## ScottZirra (Sep 14, 2011)

scabed66 said:


> Ok here's an update I just got off the phone with the tech Dept and questioned them about a letter I received and first they were like what. After about 3-4 long minutes on hold a different person started exclaiming that yes the letter is sent out if a phone is received not with original software. Which they specified the phone I mentioned above that the loud speaker quit working and mention that the loud speaker was fine and that the wrong /incorrect software was installed. And that's why I received the letter. But I remember like it was yesterday I Odin back to stock 2.2 then used the upgrade tool to get phone to 2.3.4. Then sent the phone back in. But I don't see how I had wrong software installed for the speaker as they say. But be patient I have everybit of intentions to post the lettter as soon as I have them send a copy which they said they will as when they have it on file in the main office.


Sounds like somehow the phone had voodoo installed

I have not personally received a letter from verizon (i know it is not the carrier in question) but a few of my friends who are iPhone users (i know) have received letters regarding excessive data usage, stating that the tethering fee would be activated on their account if high usage continued. They are all on unlimited plans. Both of the people that let me read the email only had complaints of high data usage and the email further suggested that this was done with non authorized tethering. The wording of the letter did not indicate that this was KNOWN, only suspected, and both have continued excessive tethering (30+GB/month) with no issues. Take that how you will. It has been between 2 and 6 months since receipt of said emails, but I think the law would rule that as the company in question charges for the service that is "stealing" from said company. I believe this is currently about how active the carrier is in pursuing the issue. Tethering is the only instance I have ever heard of incurring extra charges.


----------

